# Expose no tippers



## Jackryanod (Dec 7, 2019)

I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers 

can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?

That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If I declined every no tipper I'd have very few rides every day.


----------



## Jackryanod (Dec 7, 2019)

True 

but you could maybe give more promo service to better tippers


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jackryanod said:


> I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers
> 
> can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?
> 
> That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.


What if the driver went the wrong way on a one way street or harrassed the passenger? Cant always expect a tip &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Sean Marty (May 26, 2019)

Excellent idea why can't the percentage of tips pop up with their regular rating. Seriously I see these people fall over themselves to hand a doorman 5 bucks in front of everyone. I drive them to the airport and they stiff me. Tips are to insure promptness they will tip if they think they'll get a ride quicker. And they'll also tip if they feel shame and they should feel shame for not tipping their drivers. It's customary to tip the driver! If you can't tip the driver take the bus...your broke ass! What is $3 going to break the bank?



Jackryanod said:


> True
> 
> but you could maybe give more promo service to better tippers





Mkang14 said:


> What if the driver went the wrong way on a one way street or harrassed the passenger? Cant always expect a tip &#129335;‍♀


If a waitress makes a minor mistake I still give her a tip as long as I see she's genuinely trying to provide good service


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sean Marty said:


> If a waitress makes a minor mistake I still give her a tip as long as I see she's genuinely trying to provide good service


Yes, of course. Same here. But you did see my examples right -o:


----------



## Sean Marty (May 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, of course. Same here. But you did see my examples right -o:


if a driver harasses or mistreats a passenger they should not only not get a tip they should get thrown off the platform.... I think that goes without being said


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber started the no tipping is necessary when they first launched the platform, I put the blame on Uber for there no tipping advertising.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no tippers out number tippers by a wide wide margin. almost sounds like you want tipping upfront aka like grubhub 'tries' to do? Nope, not happening.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If I declined every no tipper I'd have very few rides every day.


Weed out the freeloaders.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

The solution is a minimum tip, like at restaurants when the table has an unusually high number of diners. 15% or $5.00, whichever is greater.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jackryanod said:


> I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers
> 
> can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?
> 
> That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.


WE can't update ANYTHING. But unless you're in a market where the ratings aren't shown, you should see them with the ping.

The problem is most drivers rate everyone a 5 star unless the rider beats them up.



Coachman said:


> If I declined every no tipper I'd have very few rides every day.


If everyone declined no tippers those non tippers would learn to tip.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Drop pay 15%... then add it back on as tip


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackryanod said:


> I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers
> 
> can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?
> 
> That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.


There's no way to do that, but you are advised of the rider's rating in advance. I don't believe in discriminating against non-tippers. Really, it's a gift. An attitude about it beyond being grateful, and not expecting or feeling entitled about it, is wrong, but that's just me. Thing is, I really don't like the whole tipping culture, anyway. Baristas are now shoving tip jars right in your face. Everyone has got their hand out. The whole thing really bothers me. Start a business or get a job that pays better. I'm working on that, my new business pays much much more than I'm making with Uber, and in a year, I should be in a position to not drive for Uber, and I"m so looking forward to that day.

In the 70s, we saw tip jars only in two places: On a piano in a piano bar, and behind the bartender in bar. That's it. No barista or coffeehouse attendant ever had a tip jar before Starbucks came a long, now I see them everywhere, in Taco shops, in sandwich bars, etc. People need to demand more pay from their employers. And now Uber drivers are putting tacky tip jars in their car. It's really getting out of hand. One thing I don't do, is whine about tips. I'll put tips in my cup holder, sans cup, so it's discreet. I don't like tip jars, period, unless it's a traditional bartender's or piano player ( when's the last time I saw a piano bar? I used to work at the place Billy Joel gigged before he got famous back in '72 -- the "Executive Room" in L.A, which is no longer there, but he wrote the song "Pianoman" at that bar). Waitresses do not have tip jars, but it's known that they are paid in tips, and the gov deducts tips from their salary, which is fricking wrong, they don't do that to limo drivers or bartenders). Anyway, That's just my attitude, and I don't apologize.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> The solution is a minimum tip, like at restaurants when the table has an unusually high number of diners. 15% or $5.00, whichever is greater.


I went to a restaurant yesterday with a mandatory 20% service charge for every table. It was actually a nice experience - I felt like I was in Europe where tipping behavior is usually different. The service was outstanding.

I don't really like tipping culture but I tip generously.

I am starting a service business where tips generally won't be expected or accepted.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

One big flaw with OP’s idea of showing how often a pax tips in the app is this would penalize pax who cash tip.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Jackryanod said:


> I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers
> 
> can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?
> 
> That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.


How about stop crying for tips and earn your money? Stop being so entitled!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OG ant said:


> How about stop crying for tips and earn your money? Stop being so entitled!


You'll have better luck trying to explain Einstein's Theory of Relativity



Sean Marty said:


> If a waitress makes a minor mistake I still give her a tip as long as I see she's genuinely trying to provide good service


To establish parameters,
Does this driver deserve a Tip?








waldowainthrop said:


> *I am starting a service business* where tips generally won't be expected or accepted.


......What "Service" will you be offering?


----------



## Sean Marty (May 26, 2019)

Sean Marty said:


> if a driver harasses or mistreats a passenger they should not only not get a tip they should get thrown off the platform.... I think that goes without being said





Jackryanod said:


> I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers
> 
> can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?
> 
> That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.





Oscar Levant said:


> There's no way to do that, but you are advised of the rider's rating in advance. I don't believe in discriminating against non-tippers. Really, it's a gift. An attitude about it beyond being grateful, and not expecting or feeling entitled about it, is wrong, but that's just me. Thing is, I really don't like the whole tipping culture, anyway. Baristas are now shoving tip jars right in your face. Everyone has got their hand out. The whole thing really bothers me. Start a business or get a job that pays better. I'm working on that, my new business pays much much more than I'm making with Uber, and in a year, I should be in a position to not drive for Uber, and I"m so looking forward to that day.
> 
> In the 70s, we saw tip jars only in two places: On a piano in a piano bar, and behind the bartender in bar. That's it. No barista or coffeehouse attendant ever had a tip jar before Starbucks came a long, now I see them everywhere, in Taco shops, in sandwich bars, etc. People need to demand more pay from their employers. And now Uber drivers are putting tacky tip jars in their car. It's really getting out of hand. One thing I don't do, is whine about tips. I'll put tips in my cup holder, sans cup, so it's discreet. I don't like tip jars, period, unless it's a traditional bartender's or piano player ( when's the last time I saw a piano bar? I used to work at the place Billy Joel gigged before he got famous back in '72 -- the "Executive Room" in L.A, which is no longer there, but he wrote the song "Pianoman" at that bar). Waitresses do not have tip jars, but it's known that they are paid in tips, and the gov deducts tips from their salary, which is fricking wrong, they don't do that to limo drivers or bartenders). Anyway, That's just my attitude, and I don't apologize.


Well good for you, and your future business endeavors. You don't plan on making Uber your career but a lot of people do. Never in my life did I ever take a taxi cab and not tip the driver nor did I ever take one with anyone else who didn't tip them. it's customary to tip taxi drivers in America so it should be customary to tip Uber drivers ,Uber drivers are using their own equipment, paying their own gas and making just an okay living.

Come on man don't go around stifling people out of their tips it's not a nice thing to do. getting a cup of coffee or taking a cab or getting a brewski is a luxury not a necessity you don't have a problem paying the government all the taxes they put on that stuff. Give a working guy a buck!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't hold your breath on this topic. Uber ain't going to give you anything that helps you decide whether or not you are going to cancel or ignore the ride request until you get him in the car and started. Then it's too late. Just got to deal with it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> ......What "Service" will you be offering?


I'll talk about in a few months. Research, planning and setup phase now and I don't really need feedback from here yet.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

OG ant said:


> How about stop crying for tips and earn your money? Stop being so entitled!


I don't see how the OP is crying for tips. They just want info on who the regular tippers are, to help them in their decision making as an independent contractor.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Jackryanod said:


> I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers
> 
> can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?
> 
> That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.


I been giving this bartender a ride every weekend at 3am. He brags about his tips but never gives me one. Next time he's in my car I'm rating him one star and he will have to cab home at that hour from then on


----------



## Jackryanod (Dec 7, 2019)

That's a shame Galveston - usually people who earn their living in the service industry and depend on tips are decent tippers themselves - but not in this case. I think one of the main problems is that uber payments are made anonymously and it doesn't show that the rider stiffed the driver with no tip even until after the driver has rating the passenger just on his manners. Let's change the system where drivers get to wait until the passenger pays and leaves or doesn't leave a tip. Then the driver can write and honest review. And these passenger reviewers should show up before the driver picks up the passenger - I think it's highly fair that someone who uses Uber a lot, depends on Uber for their safe main transportation this person should be exposed if they don't tip and will consequently get worse pick up service. There will of course be the usual complaints for racial, sexual groups that complain they are being discriminated against because their sexual group (women), racial and ethnic groups tend to be bad or no tippers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The truth is Uber will do everything in its power to protect the cash cow also known as the customer. The drivers are expendable and has proven over and over and over on this form. If they lose their customers, they lose their money so they will do everything in their power to make sure the customer is insulated in every possible way.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

When you joined Uber and help destroy the lives of taxi drivers across the USA who were all tipped to work for 70s wages and a no tip business.....it is YOU not your pax


----------



## Jackryanod (Dec 7, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> The truth is Uber will do everything in its power to protect the cash cow also known as the customer. The drivers are expendable and has proven over and over and over on this form. If they lose their customers, they lose their money so they will do everything in their power to make sure the customer is insulated in every possible way.


sounds like Henry Ford trying to break his automobile workers union with low wage replacements from the rural South


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Jackryanod said:


> sounds like Henry Ford trying to break his automobile workers union with low wage replacements from the rural South


Sounds like a business trying to make sure they focus on taking care of their customers first...not GM, not Comcast, etc...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Sounds like a business trying to make sure they focus on taking care of their customers first...not GM, not Comcast, etc...


Sounds like an Uber shill trying to undermine the little guy.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Sounds like an Uber shill trying to undermine the little guy.


ha read my posts...shill. I am simply a man and not a boy...I provide not expecting to be provided 4


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> ha read my posts...shill. I am simply a man and not a boy...I provide not expecting to be provided 4


I thought well.. rakos made me do it


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Jackryanod said:


> I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers
> 
> can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?
> 
> That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.


I declined every rider below 4.85 and my tips doubled. Earnings went up as well despite fewer rides. Drivers have the ability to improve their rides, but few have the balls to do it. The ones that don't whine about Uber being their wicked step-mother.


----------



## Sean Marty (May 26, 2019)

You have a point there, but it is in Uber's best interest to throw their drivers a bone every now and then. Helping drivers get more tips is no money out of their pockets.
Uber's got some pretty smart people working for them I'm sure if they put their minds to it they could figure out a way to change this no tip culture BS!



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I declined every rider below 4.85 and my tips doubled. Earnings went up as well despite fewer rides. Drivers have the ability to improve their rides, but few have the balls to do it. The ones that don't whine about Uber being their wicked step-mother.


Thats not a bad idea


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Jackryanod said:


> That's a shame Galveston - usually people who earn their living in the service industry and depend on tips are decent tippers themselves - but not in this case. I think one of the main problems is that uber payments are made anonymously and it doesn't show that the rider stiffed the driver with no tip even until after the driver has rating the passenger just on his manners. Let's change the system where drivers get to wait until the passenger pays and leaves or doesn't leave a tip. Then the driver can write and honest review. And these passenger reviewers should show up before the driver picks up the passenger - I think it's highly fair that someone who uses Uber a lot, depends on Uber for their safe main transportation this person should be exposed if they don't tip and will consequently get worse pick up service. There will of course be the usual complaints for racial, sexual groups that complain they are being discriminated against because their sexual group (women), racial and ethnic groups tend to be bad or no tippers.


I agree usually the best tippers are waiters and bartenders and even very low wage workers


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I declined every rider below 4.85


is that why get 4.85s? -o: We are in the same market, sort of. All kidding aside I ignore ratings Those are ratings from OTHER drivers, so they mean nothing to me. I give them 5 stars just to get their ave up so they ain't declined on so much.


----------



## Jackryanod (Dec 7, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I declined every rider below 4.85 and my tips doubled. Earnings went up as well despite fewer rides. Drivers have the ability to improve their rides, but few have the balls to do it. The ones that don't whine about Uber being their wicked step-mother.


Can you elaborate more on this to help our honest Uber drivers?

as I understand the system, drivers rate their passengers before they see the tip

so driver gives the passenger a good rating because the passenger seemed like a decent guy

then he finds out later the passenger didn't tip him

so how do you screen to avoid non tipper ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I don’t understand people who claim to tip be offended by people trying to expose non-tippers unless said tippers are really non-tippers?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jackryanod said:


> as I understand the system, drivers rate their passengers before they see the tip


correct. Driver is 'forced' to rate each ride. Why the pax isn't is a mystery. So yes a driver doesn't know no tip until later (except if it was cash). 
I pretty much 5 star all my pax. Even those I eye ball the ETA so I know exactly when they will be gone (think smoker breath). Otherwise I haven't had any annoying pax, door slammers, leave a mess behind, rude etc pax. BUT I only drive during the day; that is best way to get best behaving pax. 
When it comes to pings I barely look at the pax rating; well I did until I started reading the threads here. Now I peek, but it doesn't effect acceptance. In fact, the ratings rarely tell me how the pax will be with me. I've had 4.85s that were perfectly fine. 
Just remember the pax rating is from OTHER drivers and other situations.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Jackryanod said:


> Can you elaborate more on this to help our honest Uber drivers?


Your thinking is backwards.

Think of it this way. Uber screens YOU based on ratings. Rating below 4.85? No UberPro/Select/Comfort for you. Why? because drivers with a rating over 4.85 are usually (but not always) better drivers. Rating below 4.6? Maybe you'll be deactivated, maybe you won't. Given a choice between a 4.95 rated driver and a 4.54 rated driver, which one would you choose? I know which one I would.

If a 4.54 rated driver is likely to be deactivated, why would you take a rider with that rating? I wouldn't.

And before the White Knights jump in with how they take every 4.45 pool from Oakland to fight for Truth, Justice, and the American way, let me say thank you. Because I won't be taking those rides, you'll be getting plenty of them.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'll talk about in a few months. Research, planning and setup phase now and I don't really need feedback from here yet.


 consider partnering up with
@WNYuber , his schedule recently opened up.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> consider partnering up with
> @WNYuber , his schedule recently opened up











Anyone ever told you what a cruel sonofabitch you are?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> consider partnering up with
> @WNYuber , his schedule recently opened up


This was a cleverer response to my annoying non-answer than I thought I would get. &#128517;

Sorry you got caught in the crossfire @WNYuber - I hope you get back online soon. I hope I don't.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 4.45 pool from Oakland to fight for Truth,


just as a datapoint the OAK airport is in Oakland; I'm sure you take THOSE drop offs, yeah? A 4.45 pax must be a unicorn; haven't seen one around these parts.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sean Marty said:


> Well good for you, and your future business endeavors. You don't plan on making Uber your career but a lot of people do. Never in my life did I ever take a taxi cab and not tip the driver nor did I ever take one with anyone else who didn't tip them. it's customary to tip taxi drivers in America so it should be customary to tip Uber drivers ,Uber drivers are using their own equipment, paying their own gas and making just an okay living.
> 
> Come on man don't go around stifling people out of their tips it's not a nice thing to do. getting a cup of coffee or taking a cab or getting a brewski is a luxury not a necessity you don't have a problem paying the government all the taxes they put on that stuff. Give a working guy a buck!


I've owned businesses, and my perspective comes from there.

The issue is pay, eh? If UBer, or any employer paid us enough, we wouldn't be concerned about tips.

The right thing to do is unionize, and demand more pay. The trouble with the tipping culture, and it's a problem, really, for business owners, is that some people as a group, do not tip, and others do. I know this for a fact as a cab driver and as a business owner in the service industries. 
.
So, what happens? Servers who are used to tips tend to treat those groups worse. It's only human that this happens. Not all servers, but I know for a fact it happens. Talk to any restaurant owner. See? It's bad for business that this happens.

See, tipping is really bad for business, because help is going to treat some customers more favorably than others.

That is why Uber disallowed tipping in the first 4 years they were in operation. They only caved because drivers were migrating to Lyft, where they had a tipping feature in App.

Start demanding more pay.

Also, a word to the wise; if you, or anyone, is planning on making Uber driving a career, note that the accelerated depreciation on your vehicle means that driving for Uber is not profitable, even with tips. For it to be profitable, Uber would have to increase retail rates to that of what cabs charge, and pay drivers a lot more. That's never going to happen.


----------



## Sean Marty (May 26, 2019)

Anyone who says they are not making any money doing Uber is not doing it right.
The depreciation on your car is 100% tax right off. People can't believe what I ended up paying in taxes last year.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jackryanod said:


> I think we need better systems to expose no tippers that hose Uber drivers
> 
> can t we update the system where a passenger s ratings come up before our Uber drivers pick up the passenger?
> 
> That way no tippers will come up with zero star ratings and then they can wait a bit.


Do you tip the cashier where you shop, do you tip the people that make your Big Mac, do you tip the cashier at Walmart, No you don't, tips are gifts that someone chooses to bestow on you, your demanding tips makes you worse the a road side beggar.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Do you tip the cashier where you shop, do you tip the people that make your Big Mac, do you tip the cashier at Walmart, No you don't, tips are gifts that someone chooses to bestow on you, your demanding tips makes you worse the a road side beggar.


That is an absurd comparision.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Do you tip the cashier where you shop, do you tip the people that make your Big Mac, do you tip the cashier at Walmart, No you don't, tips are gifts that someone chooses to bestow on you, your demanding tips makes you worse the a road side beggar.


Who's demanding tips? Yes, tips are a gift and optional. Doesn't mean there shouldn't be some type of indicator before hand that lets me know weather a pax tips. I can use that info as a factor to decide weather I want to give them a ride or not.

The added benefit would be that the people who love to wag their fingers and remind everyone that tips are optional can pick up the non-tippers exclusively.


----------

